# One more funny video



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 21, 2012)

Watch this and you'll be singing it all day. It is so funny and catchy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IJNR2EpS0jw


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2012)

u sick puppy!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2012)

AAAACK!  It's stuck in my head!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2012)

Queen Mum- my kids have watched this so much they are singing it over and over!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 21, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Queen Mum- my kids have watched this so much they are singing it over and over!


 My kids found it funny! I only played it once though. I am however singing it over and over in my head!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 21, 2012)

I hate you now!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2012)

I am glad we all seem to have the same sick sense of humor!

We are all trying to figure out which one we are! I am the toaster one.... One of my sons is the dryer one! My DH is going around the RR tracks barrier and quite a few others, another son is definitely the pilot. 

We all figure Straw is MOST of them especially the moose in hunting season, and the balloon, and the piranha!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 21, 2012)

It's so darn funny!! I keep singing it too.

Oh yeah, I'm all of them. Or nearly...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 21, 2012)

LOL!!  Yeah, I think we probably have all had a few stupid moment that we could add to that list


----------

